# Blood work question..



## kallie (Sep 3, 2001)

I have a friend that also feeds RAW, and she got the CBC results back. Is anyone familiar with whether or not these things are normally effected by a RAW diet. I know about the BUN and Creatinine being a bit higher..That was the only thing that was a bit higher with my dogs, but within normal range of a RAW fed dog..However I'm not sure about the following..Is anyone else?? Her dog is healthy, all checked out. Vet did say he wanted to redo within 6 months though. Just curious if anyone is familiar with whether or not a RAW diet would effect the following counts..

WBC: Normal range is 6.0 - 17 x 1000/L..her dog was (4.9) which is low..

direct bilirubin: Normal range is 0.04 - 0.40 mg/dL..her dog which showed elevated level of (0.3) 

Her dogs lymphocytes count was high..

Thanks..

Jen


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: kallieHer dogs lymphocytes count was high.


This could 'possibly' mean an autoimmune illness. Lymphocytes occur in two forms: B cells, which produce antibodies, and T cells, which recognize foreign substances and process them for removal. I'm sure the vet who ordered the CBC will review the results and do a thorough evaluation. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Was the dog fasted before the tests were done?

In searching on BC (Direct Bilirubin) I found this interesting note:



> Quote:Total bilirubin measures both BU and BC. Total and direct bilirubin levels can be measured from the blood, but indirect bilirubin is calculated from the total and direct bilirubin.
> 
> To further elucidate the causes of jaundice or increased bilirubin, it is usually simpler to look at other liver function tests (especially the enzymes ALT, AST, GGT, Alk Phos), blood film examination (hemolysis, etc.) or evidence of infective hepatitis (e.g., Hepatitis A, B, C, delta, E, etc).
> 
> Bilirubin is an excretion product, and the body does not control levels. Bilirubin levels reflect the balance between production and excretion. Thus, there is no "normal" level of bilirubin.


How were all the other levels?


----------



## kallie (Sep 3, 2001)

Hey Lauri..I emailed you also I'm not sure if she fasted prior to or not. She just told me though that her dog has lost 30lbs since the first of the year. He is full of energy, seems fine, and looks great. But this was the reason she brought to begin with. 

This is the reading she listed, however she does have the report that she can email me..



> Quote:The vet said that he was a little concerned with his low WBC (4.9) and Neutrophil (44), and high lymphocytes (48).
> 
> He said that we should retest in 6 months unless he shows any signs of illness.
> 
> He also showed elevated levels of direct bilirubin (0.3) and chloride (117).


BTW She is in Chicago, and friends with someone that I also know that went to one of your seminars you put on one time..Which BTW she said was a great seminar

Sean Rescue Mom thanks a bunch also


----------



## kallie (Sep 3, 2001)

Lauri she DID fast...


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I don't know if it helps, but the last CBC I ran on Risa came back with a low WBC count. But she was ill with SIBO when it was run so I don't really have a baseline with her to judge by.


----------



## kallie (Sep 3, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Murphy-ElperroguapoI don't know if it helps, but the last CBC I ran on Risa came back with a low WBC count. But she was ill with SIBO when it was run so I don't really have a baseline with her to judge by.


Thanks for you input! Hopefully her next blood work in 6 months will turn out fine.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Forgot to ask - was this the dogs first blood workup? If so it could just be that those are the dogs normal values.

Every dog (and human) is different and the ranges they give for "normal" levels are just that - ranges.

So the weight loss is what prompted the blood work? 30 pounds since the first of the year is alot (unless it's a 200 pound dog).

Has she done a deworming? Even if the dog was tested and came back negative I would worm using Panacur. Some worms can be very difficult to find in fecal samples.

I would also think about doing an ultrasound to check for masses in the belly or chest and a rectal to check for masses there.

Dogs with cancer will lose weight as the cancer cells "steal" the nutrients from the food.

My boy Riggs was diagnosed with rectal cancer a few months ago and has dropped alot of weight.


----------



## kallie (Sep 3, 2001)

Yep I agree, 30lbs is alot to lose since January...Her dog does look fit though...Maybe lost fat and gained more muscle? I did think about cancer also, as it seems like all the blood work that is "off" gears more towards something like that..

No this is not her first blood work ran..She mentioned that she may go to Dr. Karen Becker, do you know her? I have her book and video, she seems good..

Gosh sorry about Riggs! Good healing thoughts go out to him


----------

